# My UNBELIEVABLE Melanotan-ll Before and after Pics



## TwisT (Feb 12, 2011)

After 22 days, using the very MT-ll PP sells, these are "my friends" research results. Both pics taken in my overhead-lighted kitchen. Both with lights on, so there is no shadow variation. Results were incredible, and very noticeable. Everyone was asking my friend where he vacationed. 
*
Dosing protocol was:*
.5mg for 12 days then 1mg for 10 days, 

*Never stepped foot in a tanning bed.*

*Sides:* Just very dark freckles, but they ended up blending in when my skin followed. No dizzyness ever noticed. 








Pictures were not altered in any way at all, only alteration was to line up the two pics of my chin so that you can get a better idea. Original photos can be provided to those I trust as further proof.

Grab some Melanotan here
PurchasePeptides

-T


----------



## colorado (Feb 12, 2011)

Hmm...  You're tempting me.

I'm your standard Irishman. I have little faith!


----------



## TwisT (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm German 

No natural tan for me!

-T


----------



## cutright (Feb 13, 2011)

DAMN..those pics are impressive!


----------



## lifterjaydawg (Feb 13, 2011)

damn those pics are unreal, nice job. Melanotan is very good stuff.


----------



## TwisT (Feb 13, 2011)

lifterjaydawg said:


> damn those pics are unreal, nice job. Melanotan is very good stuff.



Yeah, I wasn't expecting such a dramatic tan.... but I'm not complaining!

-T


----------



## TwisT (Feb 21, 2011)

Bumps


----------



## OutWhey (Feb 21, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Yeah, I wasn't expecting such a dramatic tan.... but I'm not complaining!
> 
> -T


 The quality those guys offer are no joke, IMO. Are you still taking it?


----------



## TwisT (Feb 21, 2011)

OutWhey said:


> The quality those guys offer are no joke, IMO. Are you still taking it?



No. I got too dark haha, I look pretty out of place walking around tan as a mexican here in New England in 10 degree weather 


Stuff is crazy. Definitely going to use again this summer.


----------



## CG (Feb 22, 2011)

How long does the color last?? Does it fade evenly like a natural tan??

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## TwisT (Feb 22, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> How long does the color last?? Does it fade evenly like a natural tan??
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk



It lasts longer... its said to last months. Mine is still going strong, no sign of any fading yet.

-T


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 22, 2011)

I should have put this on my order yesterday.  Oh well...


----------



## CG (Feb 22, 2011)

TwisT said:


> It lasts longer... its said to last months. Mine is still going strong, no sign of any fading yet.
> 
> -T



Ohh shjit. Yeah. White on rice. All over this shit... once they get my aicar in lol

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## TwisT (Feb 22, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Ohh shjit. Yeah. White on rice. All over this shit... once they get my aicar in lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk



Hahaha nice! Let me know when you order... dont forget to use my discount!

-T


----------



## Russianstar (Feb 24, 2011)

Any sides bro?


----------



## TwisT (Feb 24, 2011)

Russianstar said:


> Any sides bro?



Never dizzy, never had the appetite problem...

Got a few freckles but they became less viable as my skin darkened. Great stuff.

-T


----------

